
Tell HN: "Shader Showdown" live coding competition at Revision 2019 - algorias
Live now: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.twitch.tv&#x2F;revisionseminars<p>Quarterfinals later today, at 22:00 CEST (UTC+2), will probably be on main channel: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.twitch.tv&#x2F;revisionparty<p>(Context: Revision is the biggest annual demoparty, held in Saarbrücken on easter weekend. In the shader showdown, graphics programmers compete against each other to code the best visual effect in 25 minutes, starting from scratch)
======
GrumpyNl
Its really nice to watch.

